# New Fork/stem for 95 Merlin Road



## DukeHorn (May 16, 2007)

Hi,

I am the happy new owner of a very lightly used Merlin Road. It's a 48cm frame sized for 650c tires. No immediate plans now, but I was wondering if folks could give me some idea on a suitable replacement fork if I want to go away from the quill stem (and other recommendations for the headset and stem). 

Thanks!

PS I have to say that I love craiglist, besides this bike I've picked up a great lightly used Rocky Mountain Element TO that's been a total pleasure to ride and a funky looking 1994 Cannondale Delta V500 that's been fun as well.


----------

